# Advancing tape on Bazooka



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2bjr wanted me to post this vid, since someone commented on the youtube page, about how he advances the tape on the zook. They were telling him to use the wall to advance it.

2bjr always feeds his tape forward by hand, maybe 5% of the time using the wall. He has picked up his own little tricks to feed the tape, which the vid will demonstrate .

I dry feed the tape a head when doing flat tapes (just advance cutter and go) But on angle tapes I drop and feed also. Personally, I find you become more accurate with the angle tapes with this method. Plus your arms get a bit of a breather.

Feeding off the wall, your arms get too bloody tired on angles:blink:. I also find it less accurate IMO, and you get too many dry spots at the ends, and tapes falling.

How about you guys

And here's Mister arrogant's little trick http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJaSIB11-Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

And I will post this vid here again, so you can notice he drops and feeds the tape. He does not feed it off the walls.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I was dropping and feeding by hand, But have this guys dvds, He just pisses me off, Its not that easy.





 
So i practiced trying to autofeed it, Some times i get it, sometimes i dont, You need the gooser needle set right for this to happen, Its all about the timing, Stop, cut, roll and feed and the same time for a tab of mudded tape, Quite hard to do.

I cant make out what jnrs doing, Is he irish trying to dance a little jig?? Or does he love skipping??


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr wanted me to post this vid, since someone commented on the youtube page, about how he advances the tape on the zook. They were telling him to use the wall to advance it.
> 
> 2bjr always feeds his tape forward by hand, maybe 5% of the time using the wall. He has picked up his own little tricks to feed the tape, which the vid will demonstrate .
> 
> ...


 Nice foot work, dancing lessons paid off?  Get em' a little higher and he'll make a fine burlesque show someday.

I was thinking the same watching the other vid ya posted tonight, you are right on with giving the arms a break... that's when I find myself doing the same up/down/up/down...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Slow down jr!!! ........you'll trip on a T-shirt or something :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I was dropping and feeding by hand, But have this guys dvds, He just pisses me off, Its not that easy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTBcEEyH5fo&list=UUwMytbwj9ri1DE0Az8WDcYw&index=3&feature=plcp
> 
> ...


How he does his flats is how I will do them. I would call that a dry feed. Which is ok to do on flats IMO. You just push the cutter forward, and stick the zook to the wall and go. There is a dry spot at the start of the tape, but once you wipe your tape, mud will fill under it.

maybe this vid will help you, I was not going to post it, b/c I f'd up the split tape. Plus 2bjr had his mud too thick (surprise surprise).

At the 1:00 mark, I explain how we set our tape. And if you go back and watch the vid in post #2 again. You will notice there is a quick little backwards motion 2bjr is doing on each horizontal tape

So.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRSqoECvhMQ&feature=youtu.be

#1 stick zook in corner
#2 come forward few inches
#3 in-gauge finger
#4 drop zook 1/4" down from wall and at the same time move zook backwards so finger pushes tape against opposite wall (that's the hard step:blink.
#5 move forward with arms
#6 begin walking when left elbow (or right) becomes fully extended (important step, you want strong pressure on the finger)

Hope this helps you little sheep shagging buddy:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Slow down jr!!! ........you'll trip on a T-shirt or something :whistling2:


I found a much BETTER avatar for you kiwiman:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I found a much BETTER avatar for you kiwiman:whistling2:


...................... Oh it's on now brother :furious:, may your ears turn into assholes and sh!t all over your shoulders, and may all your whisky turn into water....... thats crossing the line de-facing a mans rugby team, in fact I can feel my bottom lip starting to quiver


----------

